# SkyDSL - Sending email problem



## Irldigi (13 Apr 2008)

Hi,

As line based Broadband is not yet available to me, I recently sucessfully installed and networked SkyDSL. My final problem is sending email.... I cant do it, even though I just use the same mail.iol.ie SMTP as before. Incoming mail works perfect. When I don't use the satelitte uplink it works fine.

When I try to do it with skydsl connected, I get this message 


Quote:
Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection. Possible causes for this include server problems, network problems, or a long period of inactivity. Account: 'gpo.iol.ie', Server: 'mail.iol.ie', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x800CCC0F  

Has anyone a solution to this problem ?

Thanks,

Darren


----------



## Sn@kebite (13 Apr 2008)

Could it be that the page connection "timed-out" before you finished typing the message. Especially if it was a long email.

I normally type long emails onto a .txt file first, then open my email client and paste the message body into the box, edit the email title etc... and send.


----------



## extopia (13 Apr 2008)

You should switch your outgoing mail server to the default mail server of skydsl - probably something like mail.skydsl.com


----------



## Irldigi (14 Apr 2008)

They say the outgoing mail is through my existing ISP so it should be mail.iol.ie and this will work if I just straight dial up. However, skydsl offers one way satellite only, so the uplink is always through the dial up yet, when skydsl is connected the mails will not go out through mail.iol.ie.

I have already tried the mail.skydsl.com etc with no success. I was hoping some on here already uses this and had a solution !!!!

Thanks,

D


----------



## blacknight (14 Apr 2008)

Sky may want you to use your previous provider's SMTP, but I doubt your previous provider agrees 

Basically most providers, such as Eircom, restrict access to their SMTP servers to their own users ie. people connected via their DSL services.


----------



## Irldigi (14 Apr 2008)

I have an iol / BT dialup subscription, and it works fine when I don't connect the satellite downlink !!!

Anyone out there use skyDSL ?


----------



## extopia (15 Apr 2008)

Well you did use the word "uplink" in your original post. 

This is what it says in the German version of the skyDSL manual:

_In Outgoing mail (SMTP) server, you also enter the skyDSL proxy: 
127.0.0.1_


----------



## Fionn McC (15 Apr 2008)

Is [broken link removed] of any use to you?


----------

